# Mein Video



## LoonSky (7. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

so hab mal mein Video upeloaded. nix berauschendes. abba ganz in Ordnung finde ich. ich fahr ja auch noch nicht so lange.

http://www.angelfire.com/mac/loonsky/video.htm

So, erbitte Resonanz. 2. Video ist auch schon in Bearbeitung *g*, villeicht besser?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. Oktober 2002)

naja ist.........schei$$e  

tut (noch) nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (8. Oktober 2002)

haste gut gemacht!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. Oktober 2002)

kannst du das etwa runterladen?


----------



## Charek F (8. Oktober 2002)

bei mir funzt es im moment auch nich so richtig!ich kanns auch nich runterladen!ich glaub aber da stimmt was mit dem link nich!der funzt erst wider in 4 stunden oder so was!! ich versuchs einfach morgen noch mal dann müssts ja gehn!!
p.s schreibt noch bitte was ins thread: "koxx"
mfg Charel


----------



## LoonSky (8. Oktober 2002)

wad für nen scheiß. Ham datt jetzt schon so viele downgeloaded? Naja, warten.


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Oktober 2002)

Das Video ist recht hübsch gemacht aber sehr einseitig  
Dein Umgang mit dem 26"er ist schon recht gut für den Anfang! Das macht dann wahrscheinlich die Erfahrung mit dem 20"er, die du bereits gesammelt hast.


----------



## LoonSky (8. Oktober 2002)

ja, villeicht mach ichs nicht so lang, abba dafür mehr action, kann nämlich auch mehr. 
@matze, hast das Geld schon überwiesen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Oktober 2002)

Wieso konnen alle das Vid downloaden nur ich nicht!?

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (9. Oktober 2002)

ätsch!


----------



## BENE (9. Oktober 2002)

ich wills auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (9. Oktober 2002)

Da muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Oktober 2002)

@  LoonSky 

Jo, 

Geld habsch überwiesen. Du kannst das Paket also morgen losschicken 

Gruß,
Matze


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Oktober 2002)

ja las dir was anderes einfallen, ich wills auch haben


----------



## BENE (9. Oktober 2002)

jetzt kann man es wieder saugen einfach den Link oben ausprobieren sollte gehen


----------



## Jerry (9. Oktober 2002)

ahh es geht net.
Ich will es auch sehen. Mal sehen vielleicht hat es jemand im mIRC

Jerry


----------



## LoonSky (9. Oktober 2002)

sorry Jungs, aber ich find keinen server der mehr als 10mb als maximale größe einer datei erlaubt. ich mach mich mal wieder aud die suche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (10. Oktober 2002)

So ich habs jetzt auch und werde nun mal eine Kritik schreiben!

Also das Videos ist so schlecht, das es schon wieder gut ist 
Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn du dir das in ca 6-12Monaten noch mal anguckst, wirst du über dich selber so lachen, wie ich es bei den Bordsteinaktionen gemacht habe 

Nimm meine Kritik nicht ernst, ist nur Spaß, aber guck es dir noch mal in 6Monaten an, dann wirst verstehen was ich meine! 

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Oktober 2002)

Hm Jerry du sprichst aus was ich nicht sagen wollte 

Ronny


----------



## TheGodfather (10. Oktober 2002)

naja ich weis ja nicht wie lange du schon fährst, aber ich würde sagen die routine sitzt einigermasen, aber übe noch den bunnyhop besser, weil der über das kleine geledner ist wircklich schrecklich. warum betreibst du eigentlich so einen grosen aufwand bei so kleinen treppen, über die kann man ja drüber fahren. versuch auch mal grösere hindernisse als so kleine mauern, is eh nix anderes nur halt höher.


----------



## LoonSky (10. Oktober 2002)

ja, hehe. ich finds auch lustisch. ihr seid halt besser als ich  nein, also den bunny hop kann ich auch erst so 2 Wochenlang, hab vorher immer den falschen gemacht. aber keiner trainiert mit mir. von wem soll ichs sonst lernen? Ingo hats mit den Armen und den Beinen, Sascha muss extra von weiter wegkommen. toll, und da bin ich wieder der allein bei uns rumfährt. naja, aber ich danke euch. ihr habt spaß, und ich werde in Frieden ruhn. ich glaub ich hör mittem Trialsport auf. ich schrotte ja sowieso immer Teile.

Also zu verkaufen:

Monty X-Lite

Fatmodul:
HS33
Rhyno Lite Felgen
Monty Vorbau und Lenker

ich kann ja auch mehr, da die Videos ja auch schon ca. 1.5 Monate alt sind. mein Treter ist auf beiden schon besser. und mauern komm ich auch schon höhere trauf. Aber egal, ich hör auf....

tschau,
Tom


----------



## TheGodfather (10. Oktober 2002)

toll ich bin in meiner stadt bei 17.000 einwohner auch der einzige der trialfährt, musst halt selber lernen, aber wenn du so schnell aufgibst bist eh nicht für den trialsport geeignet, weil in so einem sport kein trick auf anhieb funktioniert.


----------



## Jerry (10. Oktober 2002)

Jetzt muss ich aber einschreiten.
Wehe du hörst auf    

Nur weil du allein fahren muss, das ist nicht dein Ernst! 

Ich sag dir mach weiter, denn Trial ist eine Phylosiphi und nix Sport! Trial muss man mit Leidenschaft betreiben, nicht mit absoluten Ehrgeiz! Das man etwas nicht auf anhieb schafft heißt beim trialen nicht, dass man niemals trialen kann!
Aber vor allem
TRIALER SIND GEILER  

Jerry


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. Oktober 2002)

ich heul glei, krich de meise, will auch das video geht ne, will auchmal lachen ne du bist sicher besser als ich aber wills trotzdem sehn


----------



## LoonSky (10. Oktober 2002)

ich gib ja auch nicht schnell auf. ich hab ausreden gesucht weil ich nicht so gut fahre wie ihr. aber wenn ich jetzt aufhöre hab ich in mindestens 2 Monaten wieder ein bike geschrottet, weil ich damit Trial fahre. Ihr tollen Biker müsst aber auch mal daran denken, dass ihr mal angefangen habt, und nicht direkt super wart. könnt ihr euch an euren ersten Bordstein-bunny-hop erinnern, und wart ihr nicht stolz darauf? Ich bin ja kein Angeber, aber ich fahr halt gerne, und muss halt das machen was gerade an technik abverlangt wird. so, ich geh heut mal früher ins bett, und überleg das nochmal.


----------



## TheGodfather (10. Oktober 2002)

Natürlich erinnern wir uns an unseren bunnyhop ersten, doch du hast schon genug rutine für höhere sprünge, also warum machst du's dann nicht?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (10. Oktober 2002)

das video ist echt monoton, spektakulär auch nicht und DER trialer biste auch nicht, aber spielt das überhaupt ne rolle?  
man ich weiss noch, dass ich total stolz war, dass ich so ne 15cm Stufe hochgekommen bin, als ich angefangen habe.
Heute kann ich darüber auch nur lachen. 
Ich finds total klasse, dass du dein Vid hier reinstellst, obwohl du weisst, dass du noch nicht viel kannst und es bessere vids im internet gibt. dafür gibts   

Sei stolz auf dein Video! 
Weist du, wenn du dich mim Marco Hösel o. a. vergleichst, dann kannste nicht wirklich stolz sein, aber wenn du dich immer nur mit dir selber vergleichst kannst stolz sein! 

Ich muss auch alleine trialen und das ist echt nicht gerade schön.

Ich hoffe mein text wird jetzt richtig aufgefasst!

also keep on hoping!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (10. Oktober 2002)

du kannst die hoffnung doch nicht so schnell aufgeben loony!   das ist doch nicht der sinn des trials. du machst fortschritte wenn du fleißig trainierst! auch wenn das hinderniss nur einzentimeter höher ist als im vorherigen monat, du machst fortschritte egal wie und wo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Oktober 2002)

Genau, wer wegen dem bischen jetzt aufhört dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen!!

Also fahr weiter... kannst ja mal des alte Video von mir angucken was hier mal mit drinne war auf trialmaniax.de kann man das noch runterladen, ich denk da bin ich nicht der einzige der darüber lacht wie er mal gefahren ist...

Ich fahre auch sogut wie immer alleine, naja um ehrlichzusein hab ich hier sogut wie nix zu fahren deshalb bin ich ab und an woanderst aber am meisten lern ich eben bei die Wettkämpfe...

also würd ich dir empfehlen das du einfach weiß fährst, damit sollteste nich so die probleme haben... und da hast du dann leute mit den selben skills wie du und kannst dich messen, das puscht doch schon ganz schön... Aus diesem grund fahr ich ja immer als 2ter die sektionen aber ich ärgere mich immer wenn matze gleich nen 0er macht und dann muß ich mich ansträngen..... 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Oktober 2002)

Ja und des is auch gut so. Das ist quasi mein Bonus dafür, dass ich als erster fahre. 
Ne aber ich bin dann halt total trialgeil. Wenn ich mir die Sektion angesehn habe, dann dürfen maximal 2 Leute noch vor mir sein!
Bei Regen ist es sowieso in Waldsektionen besser, wenn man eher fährt, da dann der Boden noch net so komisch ist 

--> Ich sage nur Grießbach. Kannst du dich daran noch erinnern, Ronny?


----------



## Charek F (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi!
Wo kann man denn nun desvid. runterladen (bei dem link ganz am anfang da funzts noch immer nich!!)
ich will auch mitreden können! denn ich bin auch noch anfänger und will mal sehen wie der schwierigkeitsgrad in dem vid und von dem loonsky iss!um es dann mit dem meinen zu vergleichen!!
bitte helft mir!!   mfg Charel


----------



## Jerry (11. Oktober 2002)

Nach dem ganzen Antworten kannst und darfst du doch gar nicht mehr aufhören zu trialen, denn alle haben einmal so angefangen wie du und sicherlich an dem gleichen Punkt angekommen - Aufhören oder nicht (bei mir war es zu mindest mal so)! Aber wenn du jetzt weitermachst ist der Trial mit dir!

Also GO BIG und **** THE WORLD  

Jerry


----------



## LoonSky (11. Oktober 2002)

danke. ich werd weiter machen. muss ja nicht unbedingt meine künste hier im forum preisgeben  dann kann auch keiner sagen 'ach du *******'

Thx


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2002)

jaaaaaaaaa, ich bin der king, der gott, das ein und alles, ich habs doch tatsächlich geschaft dieses scheiß video runterzuladen, ständig war der server voll, aber nu läds, ich bin ja so glücklich,  ne scherz aber hat schon genervt, mal gucken wies is


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Oktober 2002)

@ HeavyMetal 

und...enttäuscht?


----------



## a$i (12. Oktober 2002)

also ich als nicht trialer fin die sachen echt gut 


als ich meine stadt gesehen hab wars direkt noch besser - mir isses erst richtig nach dem biergarten aufgefallen aber die ganze zeit gedacht " s c h e i ss e , das kommt dir doch bekannt vor"

vielleicht sieht man sich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2002)

naja trialmatze, also naja es is gewissermasen..naja lustig ne also ich fahr ja eigentlich mit meinem dual dirt bike alles, also nich speziell trial oder so und das seit nem knappen 3/4 jahr und das krich ich eigentlich alles och so hin, naja backwheelhop muss ich noch bissel feilen aber dieser süße bunny über das zäunchen da is lustig ne aber der loon sky fährt ja auch sicher noch nich sehr lange nor? hab schon weitaus klappsichere typen auf besseren rädern gesehn. und jeder hat mal angefangen


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2002)

achja fällt mir grad ein, den klitze kleinen 3 stufen drop am schluss, da kannste auch locke noch 5 stufen ranhängen und so schnell musste dazu auch ne radeln


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Naja ich sage aba mal, nen paar Techniken kanner aberschon nur er ist zu unsicher und demzufolge Angst um sie an höheren sachen zu nutzen!!

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (12. Oktober 2002)

genau, icsch krischs manchmal richtig mit der angst zu tun, wenn ich irgendwo steh. und dann werd ich so zipperlig, und muss erst recht absteigen, und dann stell ich mich auch nitt mehr drauf. des ist mein Fehler. so, jetzt will ich aber auch Videos von den anderen sehen, von allen. aujah, lasst uns ne kleine IBC-Trialer-Video-Sammlung machen. ok?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

wie haste denn das überhaupt gemacht?


----------



## LoonSky (12. Oktober 2002)

meinste mich? also, ähhm, wie ihr ja sicherlich gemerkt habt, ist bei den Clips kein ton. meine freundin (nenne ich jetzt einfach mal so) hat ne Olympus. Wir ham damit die Bilder auf meiner HP gemacht, und halt die Videos. Dann hab ich des mit @udio und video office geschnipselt, und ton dahinter gelegt.

Hab heut angefangen Sidehops auf höhere Hindernisse. Aber erstmal Parkbänke. Muss man zuerst mit dem Vorderrad aufkommen, oder zuerst mittem Hinterrad? Is irgendwie ein scheiß gefühl daneben zu stehen, auszubalancieren, und dann hochreisen zu müssen.

gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (12. Oktober 2002)

klar kann der loonie noch 5 stufen dranhängen, aber nicht als anfänger! jeder fängt klein an und das ist auch gut so!

jepp, das mentale spielt bei mir auch ne grosse rolle, das ist wirklich schwerer als das eigentliche trialen, zumindestens bei mir so


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Oktober 2002)

Siehst Thema Sidehop, ich fang da jetze acuhmal an zu Üben... mehr alsne Parkbank schaffe ich nicht, jedenfalls wenn ich neben nen Hinternis stehe  Aber ich üb das jetz vom Hinterrad, das is irgednwie leichter...

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (12. Oktober 2002)

"nur" ne parkbank? das ist ja beruhigend  
ich habs mal geschafft vom hr aus nen sidehop, habs aber irgendwie verlernt.....glaub weil jetzt die kette durchhängt.....das stört voll des gleichgewicht  (keine ausrede  )
hoffentlich ist das beim 26 nicht so arg......

bin gerade bei 4 paletten......aber das mentale  

man wie wir das thema missbrauchen


----------



## echo freak (12. Oktober 2002)

schei*egal!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Oktober 2002)

Hm aso vom Hinterrad hab ich bisher das ganze nie hinbekommen, hab mir dann auf vtcz.ch nochmals durchgelesen und gemerkt das man das ganze mit vorlage machen soll und schon klappts  Sunst hab ich mich inner Luft durchs treten so nach hinten gedreht das ich schon mitnem Fuß gelandet bin...

Ich hab eben das Problem das ich nix aus Holz hab sondern immer an Steinen üben muß naja und mein Schaltwerk... naja muß eh andfangen beide Seiten dann zu üben aber die Gute klappt halt besser...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Oktober 2002)

Also das wichtigste ist dabei im Prinzip nur die Bewegungsumwandlung und die Nutzung vom Hebel. Das Vorderrad immer schön runterlassen und dann explosionsartig hochreißen. Bei höheren Hindernissen ist es besser erst mit dem VR zu landen und damit dann das HR nachzuziehen. 
Was man dabei beachten sollte ist immer mit vollem Elan dabei zu sein. Nicht erst ansetzen und die Aktion net durchziehen. Das kann schlimm für's Bike ausgehen und erst REcht bei Stein 

Matze


----------



## Jerry (13. Oktober 2002)

Also ich mache Sidehop grundsätzlich vom HR, praktisch ausm backhop! Zum Anfang hatte ich immer Probs den richtigen Abstand zum Hindernis zu halten, dadurch war es dann natürlich nicht mehr möglich rauf zu kommen!
Mittlerweile ist das kein Prob mehr, aber wenn ich auf Paletten soll ist mein Prob, dass icih immer ein Stück nach hinten springe, obwohl ich das VR recht weit nach unten senke! HAbt ihr in bezug auf dies Prob Erfahrungen und Anregungen!


thx Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Oktober 2002)

Mehr reintreten?

Also ich habe eher mehr vorlage als Rückenlage!

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. Oktober 2002)

wie beim sidehop musst da auch nen pedalkick machen!


----------



## echo freak (14. Oktober 2002)

na klar muss man dabei reintreten! lad dir das vid von dem benito nochmal runter und schau dir nochmal den bewegungs ablauf der füße an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Oktober 2002)

Naja...jetzt aber nicht reintreten in dem Sinne 
Du musst halt mit deinem Bike nen bisl spielen können und wissen, wann man welchen Bewegungsablauf und wann man wie mit der Bremse umgehen muss. 
Du kannst nen Sidehop auch normal ausüben, jedoch haste dann hier das Problem, dass du immer weiter nach hinten versetzt landest.
Um dies zu vermeiden gibt man halt diesen gewissen Pedalkick.
Probier's einfach mal aus! Aber sei vorsichtig! Viele, die das erstmals probieren, lassen die HR-Bremse los und bewegen sich trotzdem mit vollem Elan. Das das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  nach hinten losgeht ist klar. Also nutze deine Koordinationsgabe. 
In kürze wird auch diese Technik in deinen Skillsbereich eingehen, sodass du sie dann einfach nur ausübst


----------



## Jerry (14. Oktober 2002)

Aso, nu kapier ich!
Ein bissl reingetreten hab ich ja schon immer, aber mehr weil es nicht anders geht. Ich hatte also nie wirklich darauf geachtet. Jetzt ist klar warum ich immer nach hinten versetzt lande! 
Muss ich doch mal gleich verbessern wenn ich das nächste mal radle!

Jerry


----------

